# Billing question for 77427



## T.SMITH (Jun 17, 2010)

I need help on how to bill 77427 to Medicare. I am receiving denials for this code stating that they need exact dates and number of radiation treatments and charges for each treatment. 77427 is radiation treatment management, 5 treatments. I have contacted Medicare and they can't give me an answer on how this should be billed. HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Jun 17, 2010)

how exactly are you billing the codes?


----------



## jluv0721 (Jun 17, 2010)

*exact billing*

Herbie, 

We are billing the beginning date of treatment as the date of service.  I've spoken to another Medicare rep that has referred me to frequently asked questions.  Pinnacle Business Solutions requires specific dates treatment was delivered in box 19 on the CMS-1500, so I'm assuming they want us to put the other 4 dates somewhere within our software to be delivered out electronically within the comment field (Loop 2300 or 2400).  Do you indicate the other 4 treatment sessions on the same claim when submitting this code?  I've also thought about billing the 77427 with a fee for the beginning date of treatment then bill the other 4 sessions with the code 77427 at zero dollar amount


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Jun 17, 2010)

Well I don't bill this stuff. From what I was reading online it says to bill the beginning date of service as the first date and the end date of service as the last date of treatment. So you would have:

 CPT         BDOS          EDOS
77427 - 06/01/2010 - 06/05/2010


----------



## jluv0721 (Jun 17, 2010)

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Jun 17, 2010)

jluv,

Let me know if that works.


----------

